# RocketGirl's first K !



## carolineR

*Rocket Girl travels through the forum at lightspeed !*
*Good luck to you in this enterprise : your objective is getting closer and closer every second. Thank you for all this knowledge !*


----------



## mickaël

Congratulations RocketGirl 
Unfortunately, I can't help you a lot, but I would to say I like to read your interventions when I have the opportunity to go for a walk on the English-French forum.
Keep up the good work!

Wow, je viens de faire un exploit presque surhumain, avec autant de mots en anglais.


----------



## geve

*Félicitations RocketGirl !*
Je suis contente de pouvoir collaborer avec toi dans les fils, merci de nous apporter ton insight. 

Un petit rocher pour fêter ça ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Rocket Girl, I hope you feel at ease on this (strange) planet  
Happy to see you're here for always a precise help (even if your avatar is really scary  I suppose this one would not be better  )

*Congratulations and many* *thanks  !!*


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations!


----------



## RocketGirl

Hi everyone... I'm travelling through the posts at such "rocket" speed as you say, that I didn't even notice this congrats board existed...

I'm honoured Caroline, and everyone, that you made this little thread just for me 

As for the avatar, if I ever decided to change it, I should probably change it to this : http://www.worth1000.com/entries/121000/121072kPRO_w.JPG

When I signed up for WR, it was in October right around Halloween, and I just happened to be eating some candy "rockets" at the time.  Feeling uninspired, I picked the name "RocketGirl"...

I think I get more PM's about my avatar than anything else. For the record, yes it's me.  I'm a nurse and this was from a series of shots I took of myself last June...

Thanks again !!! Just give me two more months and I should have another thousand posts under my belt.

 Tracie


----------



## Coppers

Nice one RocketGirl, I've enjoyed some of our cross-Atlantic discussions and debates


----------



## RocketGirl

Me too Coppers ! Thanks.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Toujours helpful c'est un real plaisir de te lire here. 
Continue like this, c'est vraiment perfect!


----------



## Nicomon

From one fellow Canadian to another...

Bravo RocketGirl ! 

I better get moovin'... if you keep up that lightning speed, chances are you'll reach the 2K anniversary before I do. 

In addition to Geve's petit rocher, I have for you... a few rolls of rockets candy


----------



## RocketGirl

Karine, très nice de you to say, mais c'est you qui helps moi more souvent que the other way around, je crois !

Nicomon, I'm waving at you from Alberta.  Can you see me ?  I'm the one with the scalpel in one hand and the candy in the other.  I'll race you to 2000 !


----------



## 94kittycat

Hi, RocketGirl, fellow Albertan and Canadian, it's weird to think that we only live 3 hours apart...

You rock! You're always so nice to me, even though I'm an Oilers fan!!! (For all those non NHL hockey fans out there... the rivalry between the Calgary and Edmonton teams is a big one and there is usually quite a bit of hostility in between the fans...  )

No, I'm not going to do anything about my avatar  , sorry... 

Keep rocketing around and putting up all those posts!


----------



## RocketGirl

Well thanks kittycat... 

Considering just how enormous our country is, we do live awfully close. However, I'm afraid that you and I can never truly become good friends until you do something about that avatar. Might I suggest trading in the oil for something with a little more heat ? I guarantee you won't regret it.




[Oh, and many thanks to DearPrudence, my all knowing WR guide, who has shown me the ways of the link...]


----------



## i heart queso

Hey RocketGirl, congratulations! Whenever I wander through the French-English forum (which isn't tooooo often) I always find you supplying knowledge!  Keep it up all the way from Calgary!! Hopefully the chinooks are finding you well enough.   Félicitations!!


----------



## RocketGirl

Why thanks i heart queso !  Nice of you to drop in to our French-English forum once in a while... next time why don't you stay a while ? 

And yes, the chinooks are wonderful, thanks


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Welcome to the first K club RocketGirl !  

I'm as fast as a snail, to celebrate your 1 000 posts ..., will you forgive me ?

Sorry Zoé
_


----------



## .   1

I like the intellectual play on RocketScientist and the association with the careful sterility required with such procedures was what I saw on the avatar.
Now I have you pictured as the nurse on a rocket ship. Still not too shabby.

Robert
H.A.L. was one letter cubed smarter than I.B.M.


----------



## JamesM

Hey there, Rocketgirl!  Belated congratulations!  Thanks for all the help you give en français et an anglais. Merci toujours!

- James


----------



## RocketGirl

Ah, Punky... tu sais bien que je ne pourrais jamais être fachée contre toi... you are officially forgiven.  And pardon my tardiness in forgiving you 

*.,,* you've nearly figured me out... _nearly_...

Et merci à toi James.  Toujours un plaisir de te voir sur les forums anglais et français.


----------

